# went to big al's today



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

they are kinda crappy because it was dark in there


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

nice white tip


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

any piranha pix??


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats a big fish







I don't know if I'd want to have a shark, thats a LOT of space for 1 fish.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

i didn't see any piranha, the shark is in a 10 foot by 10 foot tank by himself


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that is a sweet shark :nod:


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice shark.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice lookin shark!


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

If i were rich..........


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet..thanks for sharing


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

that is an awesome tank. i hope i could have something like that someday


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

this shark was for sale??

if so...how much was it? (just out of curiousity)


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

10 FT BY 10 FT? DAMN HOW MNAY GALLONS I WONDER


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats everybodies dream
a shark tank


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

personally, id much rather have a tank that size full of cariba, reds, terns, and pirayas


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Dont those grow to like 7-10 feet?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is one awesome pic!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice









though I wouldnt keep a shark that gets that big in an aquarium....


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

nice pics!


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

White tips grow to around 5-6' max is around 6.9'


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> 10 FT BY 10 FT? DAMN HOW MNAY GALLONS I WONDER


 it is about 7,480 gallons, probly less I just guessed that it was 10 ft tall but It probly not


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

hey isnt that big als at yonge and steels in toronto?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I would fill that tank with parrotfish! Haha not really tho..I would fill the tank with oscars...pink convicts and marble cons..some catfish..and just maybe a few king kong parrots..and maybe a few silver dollars...I never want to have an aquarium that big..unless I have 10 maids and butlers!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

why would you waste such a big tank on oscars convicts and parrots??


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Lonald said:


> why would you waste such a big tank on oscars convicts and parrots??


 exactly :rock: i wuld i dont know but not convicts and poop machine oscars


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Sweet Tank and Shark.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

slylie said:


> hey isnt that big als at yonge and steels in toronto?


 theres also one on kennedy,with 3 2ft sharks a grouper and some coral with some other aquatic life

and they wanted 300 bucks for a tiny wimp ass rhom.......that place is expensive


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well if I had a million dollars I would make the tank a saltwater tank..I would put big beautiful corals in there with lobsters...hermit crabs..puffers...clowns..saltwater angels..and other fish..If I wanted to make it freshwater..I would probably put discus in there...and I would decorate the tank with white sand...some big aquatic plants and huge seashells..seashells never raised the ph of my tank..so I dont think they would cause a problem..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

When I am older I will probably own a restaraunt..since I like to cook and I am good at accounting and everything else..a tank like that would be great to have in your own retaraunt...If it as a bar I would put a shark in there..if It was a more fancy restaraunt I would put schools of discus in there..


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice S they got


----------

